
Haskell – An Experience Summary - allenleein
https://holmusk.dev/blog/2019-03-29-experience-summary.html
======
tome
This is a great summary. I'd be interested to know which packages broke their
APIs. Most that I'm familiar with are meticulous about their deprecation
cycles and easing the user experience of upgrading.

